# how to add bluetooth to laptop



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a HP dv2000z, and i want to upgrade it so it has bluetooth inside. I don't want the dongle sticking out the side. is it possible?!

thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As far as I can tell looking at the Google reviews, that model does not have a mini-PCI "slot" (under a removeable panel underneath).

Look at a PCMCIA card, they should not "project" too far?


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

I think you would have to upgrade the motherboard. I wouldn't want to do it. Well, actually I would, just to say I could. What I should really say is that I wouldn't want to _have_ to do it. It's expensive, and complicated. Dongles are pretty small, and cheap.


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

so the bluetooth chip is on the mobo? on hp's website they have it to upgrade from a wireless card a/b/g to a/b/g and bluetooth is only $5. COULD it be possible that the bluetooth chip is on all the mobo's and they just have a different version of the bios to turn it off?!?!

thanks for the idea of getting the PCMCIA card... they do look like you could leave them in and not hurt them while putting the laptop into a case. I might just do that if nothing else works


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Many wireless cards do have Bluetooth, but if it is not mini PCI then getting to it would be the hard part. It may be a proprietary HP card, which means it would cost a lot more than $5 to buy one....

Unless you are skilled at microelectronics, disassembly of a laptop is fraught with risk.

Actually reassembling one and having it still work is yet another type of challenge.

Google does say "integrated wireless LAN and optional Bluetooth", so it may be a "made to order" integrated option and not retro fit? 

Other user comments were "I really wish I had got the Bluetooth but it wasn't available at the shop", suggests its possibly a factory fitted option only.


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

the wireless card that is in there right now is a mini PCI broadcom BCM4311. and I think that one is only b/g wireless.
the BCM4311 is the same shape as the intel 3945... that has a/b/g, and MAYBE bluetooth

when I look at the intel one I see it says "wireless coexistence system phase 2 capability enables bluetooth co-existence including bluetooth priority signaling"
does that mean that card has bluetooth or it will not interfere? the "bluetooth priority signaling" throws me off.

OR is there a card that has bluetooth and wireless b/g or a/b/g on it, and how much would it cost?

I am calling HP tomorrow morning and i will find out if they have a bluetooth card I can get from them.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't think that card will support bluetooth. The co-existence thing means the 802.11 at 2.4GHz won't interfere with the bluetooth, which also uses 2.4GHz. Priority signaling would mean the wlan would let bluetooth go first when it wants to broadcast.


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

that was the feeling I was getting, but then is there a chance that HP has it hooked up but have it turned of by either bios, or some other way, and if I flashed the bios to one that has bluetooth it would work. (won't flash is unless I am 100% sure it would work)
The reason I am think that is what HP is doing is b/c it is very cheap for them just to order one batch of mobos that have bluetooth and disable it to people who didn't order it. If you have looked at graphics card, or processes, they have done that for a while to save money. 

OR does anyone know of a mini PCI card that has bluetooth and wireless (same shape as intel 3945 wirelesscard) it doesn't need to have 802.11a.

Thanks


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I called HP up and they have said it is impossible to get internally in this model (dv2120us), so it is looking more and more like I am getting the PCMCIA, unless I find something that says someone flashed their bios and now have bluetooth on their laptop.

thanks for the ideas and the help


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

I found the part I need at the hp's website, but they will not let me order it. 
part # 397923-001 

Embedded Blueflame (Broadcom) circuit board - Includes board cable

$38.00

why would they do that? tell me the price, and the info on it but won't let me order it? I am sure it can't be that hard to install.


----------



## kronus (Apr 15, 2004)

Can you shoot me a link to that thing?


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.partsurfer.hp.com/cgi-bi...de=&partsrch=397923-001&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

that might expire (time senitive but I do have the manual that tells you the part # and description.) I need to find that site


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Just remember that if the Bluetooth was not an option on the ...us model, then it may need more than just a BIOS flash (dangerous!) and the module.

There may be critical hardware components not fitted at manufacture time, to the motherboard (e.g. interface IC's etc).

manufacture runs are usually specific to market based variations.


----------

